# [SQUID] Comment configurer l'authentification sur le serveur



## SuperCed (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis en train d'essayer de configurer squid, un serveur proxy assez connu.
Je l'ai installé avec fink et tout s'est bien déroulé.

Je voudrais mettre une autorisation par mot de passe (ou login/mot de passe) pour l'utilisation de ce proxy.

J'ai regardé comment faire, et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait utiliser la ligne suivante :

```
auth_param basic program /sw/libexec/ncsa_auth /sw/etc/passwd
```

Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas le binaire ncsa_auth et que je ne le trouve pas dans Fink.

Je voudrais savoir si je peux quand même essayer d'installer ce binaire, ou s'il vaut mieux utiliser une autre authentification sur Mac OS X.

Je cherche juste à faire un proxy avec un mot de passe et ça a l'air bien compliqué...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Einbert (14 Avril 2009)

Hello,

Il me semble que  ncsa_auth devrait faire parti du package squid vu que c'est un module de celui-ci. La commande "locate ncsa_auth" ne trouve-t-elle rien? Autrement, tu compiles à la main et là cela devrait être bon  .

++


----------



## SuperCed (14 Avril 2009)

Einbert a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Il me semble que  ncsa_auth devrait faire parti du package squid vu que c'est un module de celui-ci. La commande "locate ncsa_auth" ne trouve-t-elle rien? Autrement, tu compiles à la main et là cela devrait être bon  .
> 
> ++



J'ai compilé squid à la main et j'ai ajouté les package dont j'avais besoin dans le configure.

Depuis, j'ai bien ncsa_auth.

Dommage que fink et Darwinport ne proposent pas ces options... Ou alors, j'ai pas su faire.


----------

